# 12 ft surf rod!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

looking for a real nice lightweight medium action 12footer that can throw 4-8 that under $150. :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Diawa Emblem, great rod, got one with a 525mag on it, can throw a 5 n bait a country mile.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tica,Tsunami,OM Lite,etc etc. Do a search, lots of info at your fingertips.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*love my 2 graphite Ticas*

Cost about $100 per. Great rods for distance and fighting big fish.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i second the tica, cheap and can easily do 8nbait


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The Solaris Surf is a great rod for less than 150.00 :fishing: :beer:


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

All of the above are great rods and quite similar quality.

OM and Tsunami are stiffer. 
Emblem has more finess
Tica somewhere between

In the dark I forget which I'm using!

If you have a chance, find one where butt length (reel to end) matches your inside arm.

Or just pick one that looks good with your reel and a good price.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> Diawa Emblem, great rod, got one with a 525mag on it, can throw a 5 n bait a country mile.


ill agree to this i can get great distance on it with an otg cast 4-5 oz sinker


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I love my Ticas, but the eyes suck. Ryan said to me at Festivus, "If you fish with them long, you'll be replacing eyes". I busted a 1/4 chunk out of the second eye last weekend, and I didn't throw it much.

The rod is fairly new, and that was a disappointment. I've concluded I'm done with $150 rods, unless I find a heaver in that range with Fuji components on it.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a Tsunami, 12'er. I think this rod is decent.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe Ocean Masters have fuji components. They are under 150. Ive tossed 10 n bait on mine with no problems.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

my Tsunami is great except replacin a couple of guides


----------



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

I just purchased and received an 11' 4-7oz Emblem on eBay for $59. Brand new. Retails for $120. They're out there for cheap if you look hard enough.


----------

